# secret crush



## djfreshy (Jan 28, 2008)

Alright alright its time to 'fess up! Have you got a secret crush on anyone from APS? Do tell .....................


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 28, 2008)

That bredli84 is a sexy devil.

from: anonymous


----------



## Leigh (Jan 28, 2008)

i wasn't gonna say anything, but there's this one guy from bondi, dj-something something....


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 28, 2008)

HAHA awwww Leigh. Cmon Peter do tell! Maybe i can play cupid.


----------



## firedragon (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL this should be interesting if it takes off


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2008)

djfreshy said:


> HAHA awwww Leigh. Cmon Peter do tell! Maybe i can play cupid.



If I tell then it wouldn't be "secret" so then I'd have to answer "No" to your original question. And no sense playing cupid. I'm no hope!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 28, 2008)

Come on ladies, you can say it... my gf doesn't come on here so you're all safe. :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jan 28, 2008)

it's a shame about the ears, pj....


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm your not a no-hoper Peter. Im sure you have lots to offer! Well i think m punja, me, and a carton of beer would go down REALLY well. HAHA


----------



## mr_muesli (Jan 28, 2008)

MrBredli.... *shakes head* lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 28, 2008)

there are a few albino darwins that have made me all towie in the last few months, 

does that count


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 28, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yep



Slatey is taken Peter. 


As for the question at hand. No. I am happily enslaved.

IsK


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 28, 2008)

YEP I have a secret crush too - thats all ya gonna know


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 28, 2008)

oh and gillsy's got it goin on 2!


----------



## Magpie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 28, 2008)

For gods sake, someone say [email protected]$ so she stops whining about it! 


:lol:


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been attracted to one or two members. No longer though.


----------



## hazzard (Jan 28, 2008)

True Blue for sure!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 28, 2008)

i remember one member got her sternum pierced, she was a cutie.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 28, 2008)

Ahh Pete, bet I can guess


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 28, 2008)

do members avatars count?
cos i have had a crush on a few of them


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 28, 2008)

According to the PM you sent me a while back djfreshy, I'm one of those crushes. I feel kind of dirty now.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 28, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> do members avatars count?
> cos i have had a crush on a few of them



Mine?


----------



## Radar (Jan 28, 2008)

thenothing said:


> Mine?


 
A psycotic sponge with teeth, sure, why not? :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Jan 28, 2008)

rednut said:


> A psycotic sponge with teeth, sure, why not? :lol:



Domo Kun is not psychotic! :x


----------



## itbites (Jan 28, 2008)

*LOL awww i gotta crush on all you APS'ers  xx *


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 28, 2008)

thenothing said:


> Domo Kun is not psychotic! :x


 
He's just misunderstood.


----------



## diamonddan (Jan 28, 2008)

.........itbites is the hotest member here....i think im in love......


----------



## hornet (Jan 28, 2008)

i have a crush on sdaji. Everytime he write an article for reptiles australia i cut it out and tape it to my wall


----------



## hazzard (Jan 28, 2008)

hornet said:


> i have a crush on sdaji. Everytime he write an article for reptiles australia i cut it out and tape it to my wall



So you were one of the ones getting his autograph at ARP!


----------



## junglemad (Jan 28, 2008)

i do


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 28, 2008)

After seeing Nephrurus topless, in 3 quarter cargo pants and a straw hat, i needed a few quiet moments in a cubicle....


----------



## falconboy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm easy, I've got a crush on anything in a skirt (or out of a skirt, I guess)  My wife says I'm a perve. :shock:


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a secret crush


----------



## hornet (Jan 28, 2008)

Snow1369 said:


> I have a secret crush



me?


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 28, 2008)

hornet said:


> me?



No! Clearly Hazz


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 28, 2008)

some members are hot


----------



## hazzard (Jan 28, 2008)

Snow1369 said:


> No! Clearly Hazz



You still after a free woma?


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 28, 2008)

I do .....kinda  heh :|


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 28, 2008)

Leigh said:


> i remember one member got her sternum pierced, she was a cutie.





Ah yeah, that girl. A bit of a weirdo IMO.... All that junk in her and plus her future plans JEEZ, what a freak :shock:


----------



## Leigh (Jan 28, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Ah yeah, that girl. A bit of a weirdo IMO.... All that junk in her and plus her future plans JEEZ, what a freak :shock:



quack?


----------



## swampie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah Jazz isn't bad for a freak. I remember a few people had a crush on April Hobbs.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 28, 2008)

A few? I think you mean every male on APS. :lol: 

April is coming down to Sydney soon, if anyone wants an autograph let me know!  (Cost will be $10 per letter. )


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 28, 2008)

hazzard said:


> You still after a free woma?



Lols, i forgot about that :| Musta been cause i was gunna buy some now you say that, where is my free woma?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

i did.


----------



## itbites (Jan 28, 2008)

diamonddan said:


> .........itbites is the hotest member here....i think im in love......


 


 *Yea you know it darlz!.....:lol:*


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 28, 2008)

I have go confess, I've got a crush on OdessaStud. Never seen a photo of her before but she seems to be a beautiful person to me. Please don't tell my wife and don't tell Odie


----------



## rockman (Jan 28, 2008)

hazzard said:


> True Blue for sure!



YOU WOULD ! 


HAHAHA


----------



## slim6y (Jan 28, 2008)

It wouldn't be secret if we told now would it?

Or would you promise to keep quiet if I told you who I had a secret crush on?


----------



## Slateman (Jan 28, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> If I tell then it wouldn't be "secret" so then I'd have to answer "No" to your original question. And no sense playing cupid. I'm no hope!!!



common Peter, I am bigger than you, I will tell. It is Fay. Just don't tell Garth or Sexslatina.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 28, 2008)

IsK67 said:


> Slatey is taken Peter.
> 
> 
> As for the question at hand. No. I am happily enslaved.
> ...



Yes constantly.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## falconboy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> I do .....kinda  heh :|



You're too young for having a crush. :lol:

You should be, I dunno, playing with Barbie dolls or something.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 28, 2008)

Slateman said:


> common Peter, I am bigger than you, I will tell. It is Fay. Just don't tell Garth or Sexslatina.



LOL

I am not getting tied up in this thread...


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 28, 2008)

Slateman said:


> Yes constantly.:lol::lol::lol:



Pictures or it never happened


----------



## Slateman (Jan 28, 2008)

hornet said:


> i have a crush on sdaji. Everytime he write an article for reptiles australia i cut it out and tape it to my wall



Hope you don't use gafa tape so you can read it again.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 28, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> After seeing Nephrurus topless, in 3 quarter cargo pants and a straw hat, i needed a few quiet moments in a cubicle....


I must say Nephrurus is stunner. I remember on last aps kemp 3 of us have to hold Gilsy to behave.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 28, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I'm easy, I've got a crush on anything in a skirt (or out of a skirt, I guess)  My wife says I'm a perve. :shock:



Ohh Sexslatina will love you.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 28, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> Pictures or it never happened



You are right :cry::cry: newer happened,(sort of), 
But we do have picture in photogalery me and Fay.
Ask Hugsta.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> I do .....kinda  heh :|


 




nikki ur to younge. any way who is it


----------



## Lozza (Jan 28, 2008)

hornet said:


> i have a crush on sdaji. Everytime he write an article for reptiles australia i cut it out and tape it to my wall


LMAO :lol::lol::lol: thats tragic hornet


----------



## Brock Lobster (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I had a crush on here. Oh well, happy it's over!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 28, 2008)

Leigh .


But yeah, i did for a while, then i saw a picture of her *throws up a little*


Jkz


----------



## Rocky (Jan 28, 2008)

for sassy, who doesnt like this thread because she isnt mentioned.

I love sassy!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 28, 2008)

i've got a crush. she may not be the most attractive girl out there, but who could resist a face like this...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/sassy-3384


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 28, 2008)

Leigh said:


> i've got a crush. she may not be the most attractive girl out there, but who could resist a face like this...
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/sassy-3384



My heart races seeing this picture. Such a beautiful gentle face. A poem for the owner :

Your face.
Your face fills my heart with a longing that i have never known
I want to touch it with a brick as my fingers are too undeserving to caress such pure beauty.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 28, 2008)

I think about you all the time,
all I see are your beautiful eyes,
All i hear is what you say,
Because i think of you each day.

Looking at you takes my eyes to the extreme.
When i see you I think, is this a dream?
When I hear you i just cant believe,
The beautiful sound that I recieve.

Sassy 








*LOL*


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 28, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> nikki ur to younge. any way who is it



Haha! You can talk! (I think somebody is interested because that somebody likes somebody else....)

You guys have got to be kidding yeah? I suppose if you all meet up at some point it makes sense - but how do you have a crush on someone from an internet forum when most don't even have pictures up - let alone any personal information?


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 28, 2008)

You'll find that a lot of people talk to each other outside of the actual forum. lol


----------



## Australis (Jan 28, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> You'll find that a lot of people see each other outside of the actual forum. lol



So ive seen....


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol, I knew some did... Didn't realise I was the only one being left out of the party...  

Well, haha.. I guess it makes sense... every guy I tell I'm into reptiles usually goes.. "Ewwwwwwwwwwww - that's gross", and starts talking to the completely normal girly girl next to me...


----------



## jessb (Jan 28, 2008)

serenaphoenix said:


> Lol, I knew some did... Didn't realise I was the only one being left out of the party...
> 
> Well, haha.. I guess it makes sense... every guy I tell I'm into reptiles usually goes.. "Ewwwwwwwwwwww - that's gross", and starts talking to the completely normal girly girl next to me...


 
you can PM me serenaphoenix and I will chat with you! I've always thought you sounded gorgeous in a Mallory Towers girl-crush kind of way...


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a secret crush on Tan lol! Oh no my secret is out!!!! hahaha she's more manly then any guy i've dated LOL! Now how to get around her hubby.... someone distract Eiroc while i make my move


----------



## kakariki (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Leigh! That's got to be the sexiest chocolate starfish I've ever seen!!! :lol:




Leigh said:


> i've got a crush. she may not be the most attractive girl out there, but who could resist a face like this...
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/sassy-3384


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha Jess! Awwwww you've made me blush... 

Maybe it's because I grew up where you live (kinda) and we have some kind of weird psychic connection? Or maybe you're just being nice to the girl in the corner who wasn't invited to the party 

We can buy an albino hedgehog together


----------



## jessb (Jan 29, 2008)

we are moving to Qld soon too! freaky - there must be a connection going on...

PS I WAS the girl in the corner!


----------



## Colin (Jan 29, 2008)

well there was this cute little albino darwin female that caught my eye a while ago


----------



## Leigh (Jan 29, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Thanks Leigh! That's got to be the sexiest chocolate starfish I've ever seen!!! :lol:



better than the previous pic, if you ask me....


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah Jonno from ERD has got it goin on!!! By the popularity of this thread i think we should ALL get together!!


----------



## Whisper2 (Jan 29, 2008)

mmm jonno is probably the best looking guy on here


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 29, 2008)

ok im getting hungry


----------



## Leigh (Jan 29, 2008)

are we gonna get some real photos goin in here, or just sassy's face?


----------



## FredBear (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm ......Isis


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh and Tiliqua too!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> mmm jonno is probably the best looking guy on here


 
then again, you haven't seen a picture of me yet


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 29, 2008)

Cmon then post one rocky!


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, no excuses to back out now rocky


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

ugh..... errm... i am not on my computer..


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 29, 2008)

no excuse, pics or ban... lol


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol


----------



## jessb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, and Colin - he is a hottie, and very smart and sexy. You can suck my toes any time baby!


----------



## Colin (Jan 29, 2008)

jessb said:


> Oh, and Colin - he is a hottie, and very smart and sexy. You can suck my toes any time baby!



awww jessb  you can be my secret crush because your sexy, very lusty and absolutely insaitiable :lol: 
what else is on offer besides the toes jess


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 29, 2008)

Colin, I am jealous, I thought you were into blue eye shadow and scarry goth looks LOL


----------



## jessb (Jan 29, 2008)

ears? neck? On the other hand, maybe not, my husband looks on here occasionally...


----------



## jessb (Jan 29, 2008)

ooooh, catfight over Colin perhaps?

you and me behind the dunnies after school trimaco!

lol


----------



## Colin (Jan 29, 2008)

jessb said:


> ears? neck? On the other hand, maybe not, my husband looks on here occasionally...




ssssshhh we just wont tell him :lol:


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 29, 2008)

I had red wine and peas wishes from colin for my birthday, it's your turn.


----------



## slacker (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a bit of a crush on llama. Don't tell her though


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> then again, you haven't seen a picture of me yet



Bahahahahahahaha, i have! 
You look like that kid from Hanson 

http://lashawnbarber.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/z_hanson.jpg

Mmmmbop :lol:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Bahahahahahahaha, i have!
> You look like that kid from Hanson
> 
> http://lashawnbarber.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/z_hanson.jpg
> ...


 

HAHA just because i have long hair! Many guys have ling hair.. any way, mine isn't even that long! and, i am not eight.. lol.

Becs is just jelouse of my lushes hair.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 29, 2008)

Rocky the resemblance is uncanny, kinda like austy and snakes :twisted:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

well... becs is the name of a beer so shut up!


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 29, 2008)

Rocky said:


> well... becs is the name of a beer so shut up!



errrrr actually becks is  but nice try anyway :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Jan 29, 2008)

Noone has a crush on me. 

Doesn't anybody love chubby redheads?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

You say tomato i say tomato.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 29, 2008)

I like green eyed red-heads, but must be female and definately not chubby.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 29, 2008)

Magpie said:


> I like green eyed red-heads, but must be female and definately not chubby.



so we just gotta get falconboy into a dress and mascara?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 29, 2008)

My husband thinks I am a bit of a flirter since almost ALL the ppl I talk to are guys & says they are my boyfriends - namingly there's PETER, JAMIE, HOBBO, LEIGH, GRIMMY, URODACUS (the good looking one), BRETT, couple of STEVE's, couple of MATT'S, 2 PAUL's, MICK, and I think that's about it 

Lovely gentlemen they are


----------



## Magpie (Jan 29, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> My husband thinks I am a bit of a flirter since almost ALL the ppl I talk to are guys & says they are my boyfriends - namingly there's PETER, JAMIE, HOBBO, LEIGH, GRIMMY, URODACUS (the good looking one), BRETT, couple of STEVE's, couple of MATT'S, 2 PAUL's, MICK, and I think that's about it
> 
> Lovely gentlemen they are


 
Hmmmmm


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 29, 2008)

Ooooh uro........ 
Becs waves the keys to the corner


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 29, 2008)

Excuse me Falcon :evil: .I Hate Barbies I used to rip their heads off when i was younger :twisted: .I'm too busy doing sports  I'm not a girly girl


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 29, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Hmmmmm



 I forgot MAGPIE. I still love you too


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 29, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Come on ladies, you can say it... my gf doesn't come on here so you're all safe. :lol:



Don't you mean bf? 
Ah. I came in way too late to this thread.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 29, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Don't you mean bf?
> Ah. I came in way too late to this thread.


 
Bf / gf, i'm not sure... what's the proper term when they've got both thingies? :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 29, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Bf / gf, i'm not sure... what's the proper term when they've got both thingies? :lol:


 

he-she


----------



## Magpie (Jan 29, 2008)

Ladyman


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 29, 2008)

I just call him/her: it. I like it, it is double the fun.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 29, 2008)

no 1 has said me im not that bad am i


----------



## Australis (Jan 29, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> no 1 has said me im not that bad am i



You should start a poll and find out me thinks.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 29, 2008)

ur mean aust im not that bad


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

Man I am stupid!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Jan 29, 2008)

am i the only 1 thats seen a real pic of rocky lolz haha
[email protected]$(tamara):
sorry i got here late, your my secret crush

lol


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2008)

you have some serious issues mate, I think you may need help.. Snakes isnt the right girl for you... let alone any one..


JKZ HAHAHA SNAKES IS CRYING.

I luv snakes.


----------



## tan (Jan 29, 2008)

Clairebear said:


> I have a secret crush on Tan lol! Oh no my secret is out!!!! hahaha she's more manly then any guy i've dated LOL! Now how to get around her hubby.... someone distract Eiroc while i make my move


 

OMG:shock: Oh Well, My parents always say I shoulda been a boy....:lol:

Now have you seen Clairebear with her new hairdo - bowchickabowbow


----------



## scorps (Jan 29, 2008)

all i no is i am jelouse of my gf for having the privilege to date someone as spectacular as me


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 29, 2008)

scorps said:


> all i no is i am jelouse of my gf for having the privilege to date someone as spectacular as me



LMFAO!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a secret crush on a teacher at my school....

Now I just gotta work out a way to be a student in her class.... curse this balding spot that doesn't let me get into middle school anymore!


----------



## albino (Jan 30, 2008)

can anyone tell me what 'definition' they have for the term "chocolate starfish", cause it must be a lot different to the one i know


----------



## Miss B (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol. I think the pic has been changed since that comment was made


----------



## chloethepython (Jan 30, 2008)

B
f / gf, i'm not sure... what's the proper term when they've got both thingies?
hermaphradite


----------



## falconboy (Jan 30, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> Excuse me Falcon :evil: .I Hate Barbies I used to rip their heads off when i was younger :twisted:



Serial killer in the making....

:lol::lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2008)

hornet:  :lol: 

Unless I have an extremely good reason to change my mind, I think I'm going to avoid getting involved with reptile people from now on! In any case, my last girlfriend was enough to inspire me to be single for a while :lol: :shock:

Sorry I haven't produced any articles for a while!  I'll see about getting back into writing soon 

Have fun, crushees and crushers


----------



## natrix (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a crush on godspeeds 'white-lipped & Boelens Pythons , .........& Kate Winslet


----------



## Colin (Jan 30, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Bf / gf, i'm not sure... what's the proper term when they've got both thingies? :lol:



geez Brendon its all coming out now mate :lol: you better keep those secrets to yourself


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

serenaphoenix said:


> Haha! You can talk! (I think somebody is interested because that somebody likes somebody else....)
> 
> You guys have got to be kidding yeah? I suppose if you all meet up at some point it makes sense - but how do you have a crush on someone from an internet forum when most don't even have pictures up - let alone any personal information?


 



haha i dont have a crush on some one i thought whisper 2 was hot but yer . i have met nikki once and besides i got a gf and have standeds


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> Excuse me Falcon :evil: .I Hate Barbies I used to rip their heads off when i was younger :twisted: .I'm too busy doing sports  I'm not a girly girl


 


what ever you say nikki hahahahahaha so who was it u have a crush on


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 30, 2008)

Well my aim in starting this thread was to at least get a bite from m punja but got nothing. Zippo, Zilch. Ill just have to console myself in the arms of Jonno.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 30, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> i have met nikki once and besides i got a gf and have standeds



Way to go to dis Nikki.

Maybe it's Nikki's standards that are too high for the likes of you?


IsK


----------



## Whisper2 (Jan 30, 2008)

hahah you've got your plan well thought out there djfreshy.
and thats so sweet reptile boy : )


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

IsK67 said:


> Way to go to dis Nikki.
> 
> Maybe it's Nikki's standards that are too high for the likes of you?
> 
> ...


 

i aint dissing nikki, i am talking age wise


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> hahah you've got your plan well thought out there djfreshy.
> and thats so sweet reptile boy : )


----------



## Miss B (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got a secret crush on someone in chat... they know who they are


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 30, 2008)

hey thanx beardy_boy u can be mine 2 :kiss:


----------



## Rocket (Jan 30, 2008)

Me Miss B??

LOL @ Reptile Boy, you say Nikki's young, your just a little boy yourself.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 30, 2008)

------------------------------ i failed.. again.. i cant read.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 30, 2008)

i got heeps not telling though


----------



## Minka (Jan 31, 2008)

MrBredli and Sadji.... What can i say i like the way they type....lol


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2008)

Minka said:


> MrBredli and Sadji.... What can i say i like the way they type....lol



Sorry, I don't date people who can't spell my name 

All yours, MrBredli!


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jan 31, 2008)

any1 got a crush on me?


----------



## redline (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a secret crush


----------



## Slateman (Jan 31, 2008)

dansfish4tea said:


> any1 got a crush on me?


I do Just to make you feel better.

But really if I would be 45 years younger, Nikki would be my choice.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a crush on JENELLY yay =)


----------



## carinacat (Jan 31, 2008)

me too  redline mmm......nice


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 31, 2008)

Miss B said:


> I've got a secret crush on someone in chat... they know who they are




Why Miss B  I love you too :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 31, 2008)

Minka said:


> MrBredli and Sadji.... What can i say i like the way they type....lol


 


Sdaji said:


> Sorry, I don't date people who can't spell my name
> 
> All yours, MrBredli!


 
Awesome!!  

As most of you will know by now, i assign a number to each crush based on the chronological order of when each spark is first ignited (it's a lot easier than remembering all of your names!). So Minka, i shall now refer to you as #492. Stay sexy princess.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 31, 2008)

You're _so_ bad Brendon ()


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 31, 2008)

The good guys never get the girls... :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jan 31, 2008)

OK, so maybe Strange1 is my crush, but it aint no secret.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 31, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> Why Miss B  I love you too :lol:


 
Shhh Jen, it's meant to be a _secret_ crush 

(and my other crush will get jealous! )


----------



## krusty (Jan 31, 2008)

i must say there is one nice hot looker from W.A i dont mind seeing pics of.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 31, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Shhh Jen, it's meant to be a _secret_ crush
> 
> (and my other crush will get jealous! )



Damn straight!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Oldbeard (Jan 31, 2008)

Hugsta is hot


----------



## Stevo (Jan 31, 2008)

I used to have a crush on a old member here

Her name was "Diamond Python" she had a friend called "Mr Smith" but all the nasty people on here scared her away. My heart still yearns............................


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 1, 2008)

krusty said:


> i must say there is one nice hot looker from W.A i dont mind seeing pics of.


 
I reckon Jordans a bit of alright too...


----------



## Stevo (Feb 1, 2008)

Stevo said:


> I used to have a crush on a old member here
> 
> Her name was "Diamond Python" she had a friend called "Mr Smith" but all the nasty people on here scared her away. My heart still yearns............................



I now remember her name was "Spotted Python" my bad


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmm I have many crushes secret and out there...........LOL......
and Im not telling


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 1, 2008)

Nobody has a crush on Lil Fox??? I'm so surprised =p I think people are telling fibbys!


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Feb 1, 2008)

I've always admired your avatar Tsidasa


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 1, 2008)

damn ,i wanna have a crush on someone now,i need pics to make a choice though


----------



## kelly (Feb 1, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I reckon Jordans a bit of alright too...


 
Same


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 1, 2008)

kelly said:


> Same


 
Kelly... I have a secret crush on Kelly.................I like to shower at the same time as her =)


----------



## kelly (Feb 1, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> Kelly... I have a secret crush on Kelly.................I like to shower at the same time as her =)


 
mmmm shared soap...


----------



## kelly (Feb 1, 2008)

I have more than a crush...I actually do love Fay.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 1, 2008)

Of all mine I do have a number one but I better not say, he might get into trouble


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yea Tsidasa that is a cool pic, love peircings!


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 6, 2008)

Hehe  thanks Slatey


----------



## Slateman (Feb 7, 2008)

kelly said:


> I have more than a crush...I actually do love Fay.....



Watch it!!!!! You are in my waters:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 7, 2008)

i had an internet crush off here  was getting very interesting :shock:

but, now i got my fella David YEY  


Nat


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2008)

I might if I knew what people looked like


----------



## warren63 (Feb 7, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> I might if I knew what people looked like


Actually saw on a USA gecko forum there was a thread where people posted their pics, think a few certainly had internet crushes after that lol:lol:


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Feb 7, 2008)

LOl @ internet crushes. 

I dont have a crush on anyone of aps but theres a few avatars that people have of themselves that i like.
Is anyone willing to post pics of themselves in a "post a pic of yourself thread?"?


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2008)

Been done before....do a search


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 7, 2008)

Definately Chris1.

And chocolate milk.


----------



## froglover (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi threre i have a crush on one of your members and all of his snakes.


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2008)

Candle light, romantic music, nice wine, a bit of a cuddle........SL your my secret crush.........you know who you are...;P


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds illegal


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 7, 2008)

I love Dragon Lady, she rocks my boat


----------



## Mystery (Feb 7, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> LOl @ internet crushes.
> 
> I dont have a crush on anyone of aps but theres a few avatars that people have of themselves that i like.
> Is anyone willing to post pics of themselves in a "post a pic of yourself thread?"?



The thing is - how would you know it was even a pic of themselves they were posting. It could be a pic of some hot model they are posting, not themselves. Even though i'm sure the guys wouldn't mind a pic of a hot model.


----------



## Brettix (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, start a new pics thread with less chat and more pics.
There is a lot more members since that last thread


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah i have a crush on gillsy  but shhhhhh its a secret


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 7, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> I love Dragon Lady, she rocks my boat


 
I'm heart broken. You were my chocolate milk :cry::cry::cry:

So Super Zed with a cape and undies on the outside isn't your thing? I thought we had something special? :cry::cry:


----------



## junglemad (Feb 7, 2008)

Magpie said:


> I like green eyed red-heads, but must be female and definately not chubby.



put me down for one of them too....chubby isn't a problem though. there is a chance of an exercise package included


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 7, 2008)

Serenaphoenix 

I must be in the other corner because I have only ever met maybe 1 or 2 people off of APS.......but we can sit in the same corner if you want. I'm moving up north.:lol:


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2008)

Isis said:


> Candle light, romantic music, nice wine, a bit of a cuddle........SL your my secret crush.........you know who you are...;P



OOOOps my very bad I meant DL not SL..................pweeeeeez forgive my typo.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 7, 2008)

Isis said:


> OOOOps my very bad I meant DL not SL..................pweeeeeez forgive my typo.



I'm Crushed


----------



## Divan (Feb 7, 2008)

FINE.

I thought that this thread was realy stupid at first.

but i have a secert crush on [email protected]$


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry PJ But she is such a wealth of knowledge and inspiration...........If she rejects me I'll let you know


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2008)

You had it at first Divan.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 7, 2008)

Divan said:


> I thought that this thread was realy stupid at first.



You were just angry coz no one had said your name 

I'm all for a new 'show us yaself' thread


----------



## Divan (Feb 7, 2008)

soz dont have any picture of me on this computer (i only got i last week)


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 7, 2008)

Isis said:


> OOOOps my very bad I meant DL not SL..................pweeeeeez forgive my typo.




Hahahahaha they say theres a fine line between love and hate issy  :lol:


----------



## froglover (Feb 7, 2008)

hi there my secret crush knows who he is and cant wait for the time and place


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 7, 2008)

_zed_ said:


> I'm heart broken. You were my chocolate milk :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> So Super Zed with a cape and undies on the outside isn't your thing? I thought we had something special? :cry::cry:




lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 7, 2008)

NO!

My chocolate milk has laughed me off as an insignificant font! I shall be forever scarred, for no one will ever live up the standards of your beauty.

I will now retreat to violently sob on my pillow.


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 7, 2008)

Good bye cruel APS world!


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 7, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I'm Crushed



Oh Peej don't be sad. You know you're _my_ number one


----------



## Leigh (Feb 7, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Oh Peej don't be sad. You know you're _my_ number one



... :|


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn - so there's still no "secret" crush on me then


----------



## jessb (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey, I've heard that Peter bloke is a hottie...


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Jessb, he's taken ....


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Oh Peej don't be sad. You know you're _my_ number one


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2008)

lol to tell you the truth i used to have a crush on kelly


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 7, 2008)

There are certainly a few gorgeous people on this site - they know who they are but i am certainly not game to say. After all i met my sweet serpenttongue on APS so he is obviously on the top of that list.'

Simone.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I have to join this thread and say that I'm very shocked to find no one has a crush on me :-(
I'm hurt really really hurt!!!!


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2008)

Esmeralda said:


> Well I have to join this thread and say that I'm very shocked to find no one has a crush on me :-(
> I'm hurt really really hurt!!!!



dont believe we have seen a pic


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats true you haven't yet I will have to post one hum will do some photo taking tomorrow although no one else has posted pics!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 7, 2008)

Esmeralda said:


> Well I have to join this thread and say that I'm very shocked to find no one has a crush on me :-(
> I'm hurt really really hurt!!!!



ill have a crush on you if you like


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd like that very much snake pimp I'm touched a big kiss to you MWAH


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 8, 2008)

i like your posts but i think your probably a good sort aswell


----------



## Thumpage44 (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone fancy me? Just look at my photo... Dam im sexy.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 8, 2008)

Threads like this are the reason I don't post pics or myself.
I don't have time to answer all the pm's.


----------



## jessb (Feb 8, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Hey Jessb, he's taken ....


 

Damn, I missed out!  

And I have a thing for older guys too!


----------



## Isis (Feb 8, 2008)

Thumpage44 said:


> Anyone fancy me? Just look at my photo... Dam im sexy.



Hmmm theres one person with a crush on you.........

His name is Thumpage44.........lol


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 8, 2008)

hey divan thanx but who r u


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 8, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Threads like this are the reason I don't post pics or myself.
> I don't have time to answer all the pm's.



Hehehe...


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2008)

kelly said:


> I have more than a crush...I actually do love Fay.....





Slateman said:


> Watch it!!!!! You are in my waters:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:




Awwwwww, why all the fuss about Fay?
I have a crush on Garth


----------



## Magpie (Feb 8, 2008)

I once crushed my finger, not really a secret though, I screamed pretty loudly.


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 8, 2008)

johnbowemonie said:


> There are certainly a few gorgeous people on this site - they know who they are but i am certainly not game to say. After all i met my sweet serpenttongue on APS so he is obviously on the top of that list.'
> 
> Simone.



Awww shucks..... its not my fault Im so damn sexy..... although, you are only human.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2008)

I never knew herpies could be so damn sexy! :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 8, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> Awww shucks..... its not my fault Im so damn sexy..... although, you are only human.



As i said, they know who they are!

Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 8, 2008)

johnbowemonie said:


> As i said, they know who they are!
> 
> Simone.



Gosh Simone stop talking about me all the time.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 8, 2008)

Mwah slatey!

Simone.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 8, 2008)

hobbo said:


>



Oh Hobbs I love you too. You can share number one with Peej. 

(((((HOBBO)))))


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 9, 2008)

froglover


----------



## lazybuddha (Feb 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 9, 2008)

i think froglover has a crush on ponybug?


----------



## Miss B (Feb 9, 2008)

Pmsl. Understatement of the century :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2008)

hobbo said:


> i think froglover has a crush on ponybug?



You think :lol:


----------



## Jozz (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha :lol: That thread was one for the history books 

The only thing on here I have a crush on is some peoples snakes  (I mean the two eyed ones  )


----------



## tfor2 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if it only had the life span of a moth.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 9, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Oh Hobbs I love you too. You can share number one with Peej.
> 
> (((((HOBBO)))))





.... :|


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 9, 2008)

I suppose i'm too young to be liked


----------



## Divan (Feb 9, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> hey divan thanx but who r u


 
i'm kinda new to aps.

my name is Divan as u already now.

And i live in sydney


----------



## mrsshep77 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh and I am supposed to say I have a crush.... I want a Pony ride HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2008)

Hobbo, u got that bell ready?? 
Seriously this thread has lasted ages, dont get it deleted guys! 
Oh and i have a MEGA crush on Jordy too, what can i say, its the beard :twisted:

((see on topic))


----------



## FAY (Feb 9, 2008)

I have opened this thread up again...please leave personal, petty bickering out of it......


----------



## mrsshep77 (Feb 9, 2008)

More than happy to Fay


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 9, 2008)

For fear of embarassing my crush i wont name them on here but he knows who he is  :kiss:


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I have opened this thread up again...please leave personal, *petty bickering out of it*......



Hmmm that sounds familliar 
I love you too Fay


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well if he knows who he is then your post is off topic Oli because this topic is about SECRET crushes 

Of course, the person I love the most in the world is a member on here but again, it's not a secret.

My secret crush still remains a secret


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> My secret crush still remains a secret



'EVERYONE' isnt a secret pj


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 9, 2008)

any 1 divan how did u no me ive never heard of u


----------



## jordo (Feb 9, 2008)

Well ok, it's time for me to confess my love for you rockman


----------



## tfor2 (Feb 9, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Hmmm that sounds familliar



Here we go again.... Oh god I cant read this fast...lol


----------



## Divan (Feb 9, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> any 1 divan how did u no me ive never heard of u


I dont know u u just sound like u have anice personality.
lol


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 9, 2008)

hobbo said:


> i think froglover has a crush on ponybug?



hobbo you stop swearing and saying rude words, i'm sorry, i know you wanted me, 

she just wanted a pony ride, 

seems i missed out again, i hate it when i have one of my girls show up and i can't get to the comp, 

i have a secret crush, 

can i name them, please,

mrsshep77,
grumpy,

swingonthespiral ( no longer with us here so does she count ) (having my love child conceived on her wedding day) 

minka,
hobbo,
horsenz,
oniddog
i could keep going, but even i need some secrets,

but most of all, becswillbe, wow she is da one...........

plus i really think slatey rocks...........


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 9, 2008)

i aint liked here ........ yer. i wish there were HOT chicks my age on here


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 9, 2008)

How do you know reptile boy....its meant to be a secret


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanx Divan how sweet and reptile boy u can be my secret crush then happy in only 2 years younger so its not that gross


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2008)

ponybug said:


> but most of all, becswillbe, wow she is da one...........



Errrrm, sorry no chance!
Grow a beard, get a superman costume and move out of your parents house and ........... oh no wait im married, would'nt want your 'friends' to jump on me.

Besides, coastals dont really appeal to me........!


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 9, 2008)

ponybug said:


> can i name them, please,
> 
> 
> minka,



Poor Minka


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 9, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> I suppose i'm too young to be liked




Yep, for most people on here if they said they like you the would get arrested...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 9, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> Thanx Divan how sweet and reptile boy u can be my secret crush then happy in only 2 years younger so its not that gross


\


lol. i have seen worse than two years lol ALOT WERSE


----------



## Leigh (Feb 9, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Grow a beard, get a superman costume and move out of your parents house



damn it, i'm nearly there! i'll have you soon, becs


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 9, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> Yep, for most people on here if they said they like you the would get arrested...


 

haha lol.


nikki who is ur crush lol u still havnt said hahahaha


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2008)

Leigh said:


> damn it, i'm nearly there! i'll have you soon, becs



1 out of 3 leigh!
Chin fluff doesn't count as a beard :twisted:


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 9, 2008)

Hahaha fine ...:evil:

Okay well , first it was you - when i first saw you at extreme pets i was like , he's cute :shock:  
But then i thought why even bother lol .So now i like Luke 

Still seen worse ?


----------



## Divan (Feb 9, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> Thanx Divan how sweet and reptile boy u can be my secret crush then happy in only 2 years younger so its not that gross


 

lol yeah


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 9, 2008)

hmmm i mean hazzard is pretty sexy haha


----------



## jeramie85 (Feb 9, 2008)

lols i dissapear for a while and come back to find this thread


haha


----------



## Horsy (Feb 9, 2008)

Slim6y. Hahaha.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 9, 2008)

about time Horsy made an appearance, she's my crush


----------



## Horsy (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww I love you too Leigh haha.


----------



## stringbean (Feb 9, 2008)

every one
i'll share the lovin


----------



## nalda baxter (Feb 9, 2008)

*crush*

I think the nothings pretty cool,luv that avatar, I have a crush on the sponge..... I just found out ure a girl oops.!!! still luv that sponge!!!!


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 9, 2008)

i love gordon, i would buy her a dozen dead roses on feb 14 if i was a romantic.
cheers


----------



## Isis (Feb 9, 2008)

Leigh just got Lucky...........PMSL


----------



## Isis (Feb 9, 2008)

ponybug said:


> hobbo you stop swearing and saying rude words, i'm sorry, i know you wanted me,
> 
> she just wanted a pony ride,
> 
> ...



Oh Becs......Whos a lucky girl then..........................lol


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 9, 2008)

Isis said:


> Oh Becs......Whos a lucky girl then..........................lol



Oh yay for me :shock::shock::shock:
Am i still on that list Issy?
May have to borrow that taser for a few days


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 10, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> May have to borrow that taser for a few days



:shock: Jeeeeez. That's a little bit kinky Becs.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 10, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> :shock: Jeeeeez. That's a little bit kinky Becs.



Its the hormones talking :twisted: :lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 10, 2008)

ponybug said:


> hobbo you stop swearing and saying rude words, i'm sorry, i know you wanted me,
> 
> she just wanted a pony ride,
> 
> ...



im too much man for you ponyboy... you better stick with froglover


----------



## Jozz (Feb 10, 2008)

She should change her username to 'ponylover'


----------



## gail_mac (Feb 10, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww is my name here anywere 

Might have to go and eat worms Boo Hoo........!!


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry gail i was keeping your name secret


----------



## Whitey560 (Feb 10, 2008)

think i might have one on Metal_Jazz
cute
reptile lover
metal head \m/ (real metal)
what more could you want.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 10, 2008)

I must write poem in slateman's Englisch here.

I love Gilsy.I love Fay.
But hey.
Nikki always make my day.
Hard to choose, not much luck.
But I know who suck.
Yes yes yes, Ponybug.

Please people who are named in this poem don't get upset. It is meant in good spirit and as a joke.
Sexslatina give me black eye for that poem yesterday, because I could not find a rhyme for her name and left her out.:cry:

Ponybug had to take her place, because his name is good match with suck in slateman's English.. I don't know if he suck really.
Newer met him.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 10, 2008)

Slatey you do realise that Patty is actually a member on this forum don't you??? Or are you merely keeping that a secret???


----------



## Slateman (Feb 10, 2008)

Ha HA Peter

I am getting in to trouble.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 10, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> Hahaha fine ...:evil:
> 
> Okay well , first it was you - when i first saw you at extreme pets i was like , he's cute :shock:
> But then i thought why even bother lol .So now i like Luke
> ...


 


:shock:


----------



## Whisper2 (Feb 10, 2008)

this thread still going?
interesting interesting.
well for the record i dont have a crush or crushes, i like everyone.
: )


----------



## Slateman (Feb 10, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> this thread still going?
> interesting interesting.
> well for the record i dont have a crush or crushes, i like everyone.
> : )



Finally somebody likes me.


----------



## FAY (Feb 10, 2008)

I have to confess....my secret crush is (just between me and you) well there are a couple really........the gorgeous sparticus and the hunk Hazzard.

Please don't fight over me fellas, it could get nasty :lol::lol::lol:............


----------



## Slateman (Feb 10, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I have to confess....my secret crush is (just between me and you) well there are a couple really........the gorgeous sparticus and the hunk Hazzard.
> 
> Please don't fight over me fellas, it could get nasty :lol::lol::lol:............



Hunk Hazzard??????? NO WAY He is not Hunk at all.:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Fay Darling you have problems.


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 10, 2008)

haha... reptile boy cute. no crush from me


----------



## tempest (Feb 10, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I love Gilsy.I love Fay.
> But hey.
> Nikki always make my day.
> Hard to choose, not much luck.
> ...



Slatey, with poetry like that I'm sure you'll have girls from all over the forum falling for you 

I wouldn't mind a secret crush... I'm bored and could do with some fun. lol

If Adam and Tenni could find love on APS I'm sure there's hope for you all yet :lol:


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 10, 2008)

Whitey560 said:


> think i might have one on Metal_Jazz
> cute
> reptile lover
> metal head m/ (real metal)
> what more could you want.




Cute? Pfft


----------



## Leigh (Feb 10, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Cute? Pfft



forget horsy, Jazz is my new girl


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 10, 2008)

YES! Two crushes w00t.


----------



## Whitey560 (Feb 10, 2008)

ha nice. so wheres all the piercings lol??


> Cute? Pfft


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 10, 2008)

Whitey560 said:


> ha nice. so wheres all the piercings lol??



They were ruining my natural beauty.


----------



## Whitey560 (Feb 10, 2008)

> They were ruining my natural beauty.


so you've changed your mind about the tat eh??


----------



## Horsy (Feb 10, 2008)

Leigh said:


> forget horsy, Jazz is my new girl



Hahahaha good call! I feel a little girly tingle myself.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 10, 2008)

oh yer 2 people im so loved


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 10, 2008)

Horsy said:


> Hahahaha good call! I feel a little girly tingle myself.


 
LMAO! GIrly tingle. :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 10, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I must write poem in slateman's Englisch here.
> 
> I love Gilsy.I love Fay.
> But hey.
> ...



Oh Slatey u almost started my contractions i was laughing so much! :shock:
Forget Garth, my crush is on you now!!


----------



## gail_mac (Feb 10, 2008)

hobbo said:


> sorry gail i was keeping your name secret



Oh ok I wont tell anyone Mums the word Shhhhhhh!!!.......lol


----------



## Aslan (Feb 10, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> I suppose i'm too young to be liked


 
*Nikki *- Don't be silly, you're very well liked around here...I would be concerned if many had crushes though - and so would the Police 

...but Reptile Boy _OBVIOUSLY_ has a raging crush on you. If you guys were at the same school he'd be punching your arm at every recess break!! 

I have a few crushes, but my absolute dream boat is Slatey - anyone who can decorate balls (christmas ones of course) that well is my kinda man!

Hobbo is a close second though!


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats too bad Aslan, Hobbo is already taken


----------



## bump73 (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a crush on Erin_Jane 

Then she moved in with me


:lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## Aslan (Feb 11, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Thats too bad Aslan, Hobbo is already taken


 
That's why he's SECOND - otherwise NUMBER 1


----------



## Slateman (Feb 11, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Nikki *- Don't be silly, you're very well liked around here...I would be concerned if many had crushes though - and so would the Police
> 
> ...but Reptile Boy _OBVIOUSLY_ has a raging crush on you. If you guys were at the same school he'd be punching your arm at every recess break!!
> 
> ...



What a nice post AAAAAAH.
I agree with each letter Aslan.

PS. I would have crash on your partner, but I know my limits. LOL. 

Nikki 
I am openly declaring you.. *sunshine of APS*....

You should officially put this in your signature. I wish to have daughter like you. My little girl is all grown up now. No time for dad.


----------



## tempest (Feb 11, 2008)

Slateman said:


> Nikki
> I am openly declaring you.. *sunshine of APS*....
> 
> You should officially put this in your signature. I wish to have daughter like you. My little girl is all grown up now. No time for dad.




Awwww, now that's super sweet Slatey! You should feel super special now Nikki!


----------



## Isis (Feb 11, 2008)

Gee does that make Nikki impervious to the almighty infractions....... go on Nikki let RIP.....hahaha

Couldnt agree more actually. Nikki is one kid on here that gives us hope that we are still breeding the occaisional intellegent child. 

Nikki for PM.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Feb 11, 2008)

bump73 said:


> I had a crush on Erin_Jane
> 
> Then she moved in with me
> 
> ...


 
And now you've seen the real me???

You're mean, you know that?! i'll leave if you want, but I'm taking the computer! haha... :lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a secret crush on 0_missy_0


----------



## tfor2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok while were in the mood for poetry heres one for you Slatey

All these crushes
oh what to do,
theres horsy, gillsey and yes fay too
but in comes slatey with the best
Nickki, so outshines the rest....
poor ponybug so it seems
for he just crushed poor froggys dreams.
and then to be told he sucks
well sorry guy thats just poor luck...


No offence intended to anyone while versing this.
no animals were harmed in the making of this poem


----------



## bump73 (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually i really have a crush on Bryony's "Bouncy" avatar....

It's hypnotic:lol:

Ben


----------



## Erin_Jane (Feb 11, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Actually i really have a crush on Bryony's "Bouncy" avatar....
> 
> It's hypnotic:lol:
> 
> Ben


 
grrr :evil:


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 11, 2008)

Slateman said:


> Nikki
> I am openly declaring you.. *sunshine of APS*....
> 
> You should officially put this in your signature. I wish to have daughter like you. My little girl is all grown up now. No time for dad.


 

Hehe Thanks Slatey  You've made my day 

Tempest - Hehe yep i really do 
I love you guys ! 

Nikki


----------



## mr_muesli (Feb 11, 2008)

congrats nikki, imagine what APS will be like in a few years time, when all the newbies will come to you for help, just like we all did to regulars rofl....

hows pretzel and the 2 beardie amigo's??


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 11, 2008)

They are all great  Pretzel is so affectionate and Kimba is shedding her skin so thats intresting .Every day theres always something i learn about them ,Thanks for asking


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

if nikki was 2 years older i would have gone for it but she is too young peeps


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 11, 2008)

How old is nikki then


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 11, 2008)

Aslan said:


> ...but Reptile Boy _OBVIOUSLY_ has a raging crush on you. If you guys were at the same school he'd be punching your arm at every recess break!!















Edit:

[email protected]$ I think she is 11...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> Edit:
> 
> @KE$ I think she is 11...


 


yer hahahahaha


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 11, 2008)

if shes 11 im older then her yay


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

lol any pics of u snakes ??


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

Hahhahahaha :lol


----------



## Aslan (Feb 11, 2008)

Slateman said:


> What a nice post AAAAAAH.
> I agree with each letter Aslan.
> 
> PS. I would have crash on your partner, but I know my limits. LOL.


 
*Slatey* - Hahaha, my missus obviously doesn't she seems confused enough about her standards to be living with me! You might be in with a chance! 

*Reptile Boy* - Ah, Nikki's too young is she?...you must just be practicing your flirting to use on the girls you age then....


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 11, 2008)

yer reptile boy in my profile theres a pic of me


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 11, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> yer reptile boy in my profile theres a pic of me



Which one?


----------



## Slateman (Feb 11, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Slatey* - Hahaha, my missus obviously doesn't she seems confused enough about her standards to be living with me! You might be in with a chance!



Poor girl, looks like you should lift your act Aslan. Girls like her are not easy to find mate.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Feb 11, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> ...and besides i got a gf...





Reptile_Boy said:


> lol any pics of u snakes ??


Ooh player 




Snow1369 said:


> I have a secret crush on 0_missy_0


I have a secret crush too... Try to guess who


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> yer reptile boy in my profile theres a pic of me


 

WICH one is you?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

0_missy_0 said:


> Ooh player
> 
> 
> 
> I have a secret crush too... Try to guess who


 








I am A player lol i have alot of nick names that just one of them haha lol


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> I am A player lol i have alot of nick names that just one of them haha lol









Just kidding buddy


----------



## kelly (Feb 11, 2008)

Ahahahahahah BRILLIANT


----------



## Isis (Feb 11, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> I am A player lol i have alot of nick names that just one of them haha lol



Your 14....hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah


Not even through puberty yet.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

what u perving on me isis?????


----------



## Isis (Feb 11, 2008)

Keep dreaming sunshine.........wheres the vomit icon


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 11, 2008)

I love not being so young on here anymore...


----------



## mattmc (Feb 11, 2008)

i guess some are just not loved..... :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Aslan (Feb 11, 2008)

*Matt *- You mean Reptile Boy? You're just a PLAYA HATER!


----------



## mattmc (Feb 11, 2008)

hahaha......yeah of course i meant Reptile Boy *cough* *cough*  :cry:


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 12, 2008)

Matt - what do u look like


----------



## Horsy (Feb 12, 2008)

HAHAHAH LOVE THE POEM.

This thread is amusing.


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> Hahaha fine ...:evil:
> 
> Okay well , first it was you - when i first saw you at extreme pets i was like , he's cute :shock:
> But then i thought why even bother lol .So now i like Luke
> ...


 


O SLIVER-ME-TIMBERS ***falling on the floor***

Why...you haven't even met me...only a pic on MSN and my voice :| 

man...i feel really wierd....anyone else have this happen :?

O GEEEEEEZ

LOL....WHY...like 4 people like me....WHY

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## sparticus (Feb 12, 2008)

i went to sydney one fine day
and there she was the gorgeous Fay
i couldnt stop my heart from pounding
lost all thought of my surrounding
i look at her with gushing eyes
and she looks back to my surprise
my heart began to pound so fast
she walked to me and went straight past
i fell to my knees and began to cry
she only had eyes for another guy
i thought his name was spunky gaz
but now i know its the hunky haz..
never again will i feel this way
about anyone but my gorgeous Fay. 

say hi to garth for me..bahahahahah


----------



## Jozz (Feb 12, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> Why...you haven't even met me...only a pic on MSN and my voice :|
> 
> man...i feel really wierd....anyone else have this happen :?
> 
> ...


 
Talk to Ponybug  He knows how you feel


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jozz said:


> Talk to Ponybug  He knows how you feel


 
LOL...ok


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 12, 2008)

hey , i dont like you anymore pfft


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 12, 2008)

Im the 1 in the green dress yay me


----------



## Aslan (Feb 12, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> man...i feel really wierd....anyone else have this happen :?
> 
> O GEEEEEEZ
> 
> ...


 
Wow, we have some real players on APS  - and I thought Slatey was the only stud getting around...


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey aslan your the only guy for me


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 14, 2008)

yay its valentines day how fun yay


----------



## Australis (Feb 14, 2008)

@K3$ said:


> yay its valentines day how fun yay



yay yay im going to Hawaii yay yay!


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 14, 2008)

yay aust fun


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Cute? Pfft


 

oh man... Jazz, i NEED you so much right now


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 19, 2008)

gem_vegemitegirl1 said:


> oh man... Jazz, i NEED you so much right now



Psh, when don't you _need_ me woman?


----------



## Colin (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess my secret crush is me 

because my girlfriend reckons I leave love bites on the mirror :lol::


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> hey , i dont like you anymore pfft


 
LOL :lol: sorry, don't know what pfft????

Luke


----------



## mattmc (Feb 19, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> Matt - what do u look like


 
best photo i could get nikki


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2008)

mattmc said:


> best photo i could get nikki



God help you son. 
Nikki he is to old for you.


----------



## mattmc (Feb 19, 2008)

i figured as much slatey...but she asked


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 19, 2008)

Slateman said:


> God help you son.


 
haha you got told


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Psh, when don't you _need_ me woman?


 

hmm, you have a point there...


----------



## tempest (Feb 19, 2008)

Slateman said:


> God help you son.
> Nikki he is to old for you.




Hahaha Nikki, now instead of having one dad you've got several


----------



## mattmc (Feb 19, 2008)

i should also say that photo was taken at about midnight and i hadnt had a recent haircut so if you cant tell i had a horrid mullet LOL


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL :lol: Well its better than a pic of me haha


----------



## Slateman (Feb 21, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> LOL :lol: Well its better than a pic of me haha



What you talking about Nikki Many of us met you and seen you. You are good looking, well mannered girl. All people on the bus loved you. Just your attempt to have free ride in trunk was not like you. Out of character that was.


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 21, 2008)

Hahah that was not funny The Driver locked me in there by accident :shock:

When is the next Trip ???!!!:shock::shock: 

oh and thanx Slatey


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 21, 2008)

i have another secret crush it is *
VARINIDAE
*


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you have a crush on bump Nikki?


----------



## ytamarin (Feb 22, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Do you have a crush on bump Nikki?


Hahaha she wouldn't be the only one!


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 22, 2008)

hahaha ...No :evil: He is nice but no


----------



## Minka (Feb 22, 2008)

Without pics this thread is getting boring


----------



## Miss B (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, Minka, since you suggested it, I think you need to post your pic first...........


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 22, 2008)

slatey adds bump and matt to his 'keep an eye on these ones' list...........


----------



## Minka (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL Miss B... No thanks, plus i dont have a crush on anyone:lol:


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 22, 2008)

yer i agree we need pics


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 22, 2008)

come on people post ur pics who cares wat people think


----------



## kellie (Feb 22, 2008)

*pfft*



@K3$ said:


> come on people post ur pics who cares wat people think


 
after you.  hahaha


----------



## kellie (Feb 22, 2008)

there is a pic of me on this site on someones profile pic, but it's not hte best one. lol


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 22, 2008)

kellie im in my profile pic im the 1 in green


----------



## bump73 (Feb 22, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> slatey adds bump and matt to his 'keep an eye on these ones' list...........


 
:lol: i've been on the list for a while thats why i'm on holidays from the site so often:lol:

Ben


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 22, 2008)

THERES ME


----------



## kellie (Feb 22, 2008)

i'm with my fiance in the pic. it's on his profile.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 22, 2008)

who is ur fiance kellie


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not very pretty  but this is me 





Nikki


----------



## Minka (Feb 22, 2008)

Awww your a lil cutie nikki


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 22, 2008)

go the homer simpson impersonation  (( i mean the mirror shot, not nikki  ))


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh and this is of me doing athletics last year 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=29631&d=1190369337


----------



## Slateman (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW Nikki you are famous. I am so proud of you. Not only sunshine of APS, but champion also.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 22, 2008)

WOO HOO lol go nikki my photo is better


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> WOO HOO lol go nikki my photo is better





:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
No it wasn't.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 22, 2008)

Heres me with my crappy car i have to get round in whilst i fix my 1973 mini clubman:lol:

Ben


----------



## PhilK (Feb 22, 2008)

THE POWER IS YOURS


----------



## Brock Lobster (Feb 22, 2008)

PhilK said:


> THE POWER IS YOURS







Happy birthday Mr. President


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 22, 2008)

me holding a diamond python ready for release


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 22, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> WOO HOO lol go nikki my photo is better


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 22, 2008)

BAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## thals (Feb 22, 2008)

awesome pics guys!! Congrats Nik w/ the athletics, just awesome 

lol @ Phil, Gooooo Planet!!  here's a few of me >>


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

Cute! xD!
You appear to be yellow though >.> how's your liver?

Most of you know what I look like:


----------



## Leigh (Feb 22, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


>



satisfied.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 22, 2008)

hmmmmm, before or after it was censored were u satisfied?


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

Leigh you will now be the most hated male on this site for making MJ do that........lol


----------



## thals (Feb 23, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Cute! xD!
> You appear to be yellow though >.> how's your liver?



dunno lol, have always had a golden tone to my skin though..
nice pics Jazz btw


----------



## itbites (Feb 23, 2008)

*this is meeeee..:lol:*


----------



## thals (Feb 23, 2008)

cool pic bitey!! very marilyn munroe


----------



## channi (Feb 23, 2008)

HaHaHa All of you girls are such hotties that if the guys and half the girls, I'm guessing, didn't have a crush b4 I am sure they all do now.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jazz!! you had to censor??? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.... 

lol


----------



## Horsy (Feb 24, 2008)

We've all seen horsy.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 24, 2008)

horsy i havent seen u


----------



## Horsy (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol okay. 





Beach. This one is for Austy 





Formal





Bowling outfit


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 24, 2008)

come on people more pics


----------



## Leigh (Feb 24, 2008)

Horsy: "Lol, ok" ??
that took too little persuasion. but the beach photo's absolve you.


----------



## Horsy (Feb 24, 2008)

I never need much persuasion to whip out a photo or two. Lol.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 24, 2008)

Horsy said:


> I never need much persuasion to whip out a photo or two. Lol.



i'd call you dirty names, but the photos speak for themselves


----------



## Horsy (Feb 24, 2008)

Leigh said:


> i'd call you dirty names, but the photos speak for themselves



Naturally. But ssshhh, I'm taken now remember. I must be good.


----------



## Lozza (Feb 24, 2008)

here's me lol with Rusty one of my ackies. Pretty terrible photos but hey


----------



## Ishah (Feb 24, 2008)

*Secret crush???*

Hey so this is the secret crush page then??? Has ne1 found a secret crush yet???:?








View attachment 43946


----------



## Minka (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL ishah! its taken u long enough to join!:lol:

Heres Me


----------



## chrisek (Feb 24, 2008)

no secret crushes fro me ... well until minka posted pics mmm


----------



## Tojo (Feb 24, 2008)

Well what can I say,ladies looking damn fine! What a bonus that you love your herps!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 24, 2008)

Tojo said:


> Well what can I say,ladies looking damn fine! What a bonus that you love your herps!


 


2nd :lol:


----------



## m.punja (Feb 24, 2008)

minka is now my secret crush.......aps hottie of the year


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 24, 2008)

Ishah said:


> Has ne1 found a secret crush yet???:?


 
Yes, i managed to track my secret crush down, but then the police were called... it's in the hands of the courts now... :?


----------



## Lesa (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm married....... but there is definately one member here who sound so sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 24, 2008)

Lesa said:


> i'm married....... but there is definately one member here who sound so sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Awww thanks.  So are you going to drop the charges then?


----------



## Hetty (Feb 24, 2008)

I lol'd

Do the right thing Lesa


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 24, 2008)

well I had one crush when this thread started but now its about 15


----------



## Lesa (Feb 24, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Awww thanks.  So are you going to drop the charges then?



All right! But there may be certain duties you are expected to perform!!!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 24, 2008)

I know all about performance... i'm a sophisticated love machine!


----------



## Lesa (Feb 24, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> I know all about performance... i'm a sophisticated love machine!



Excellent


----------



## mr_muesli (Feb 24, 2008)

lol mrbredli....behave


----------



## bump73 (Feb 24, 2008)

My not so secret crush Erin_Jane 

(no i don't have permission to post pic, so i'll probably get hit when she sees it:lol::lol

Ben


----------



## BushNugget (Feb 24, 2008)

Minka your so hot. damn!


----------



## Ishah (Feb 24, 2008)

And wat about this sexy snake!!! ??? LOL!


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2008)

Errrrrrrrrr......I can see you're a classy lassy Ishah :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 24, 2008)

Pfft... chasing girls with bf's is more fun as it's a greater challenge! :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 24, 2008)

dont worry ishah, your lovely

lozz is very pleasant


----------



## Adzo (Feb 24, 2008)

No no, you've got it wrong.
Chasing after someone who has a boyfriend....optimistic.
Chasing after someone on the internet.....desperate.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 24, 2008)

Adzo said:


> No no, you've got it wrong.
> Chasing after someone who has a boyfriend....optimistic.
> Chasing after someone on the internet.....desperate.


 
Good call! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 24, 2008)

Adzo said:


> No no, you've got it wrong.
> Chasing after someone who has a boyfriend....optimistic.
> Chasing after someone on the internet.....desperate.



But, but... the interweb does wonders for pony?


----------



## scorps (Feb 24, 2008)

hahaha snow knows about chasing chicks on the internet aye snow  specially those ones that live in different states


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 24, 2008)

<----- Knows about chasing chicks on internet in other states...


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 24, 2008)

scorps said:


> hahaha snow knows about chasing chicks on the internet aye snow  specially those ones that live in different states



You know whats funnier, he spent the weekend with that chick from interweb!!


----------



## Australis (Feb 25, 2008)

This Thread has taken a intresting turn.


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 25, 2008)

Ishah, dont let em get to you.... if you need a hug to console you, know im always here for you if you need me (although i do have wandering hands).


----------



## Ishah (Feb 25, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> Ishah, dont let em get to you.... if you need a hug to console you, know im always here for you if you need me (although i do have wandering hands).


 

LOL! thanks!...I'll keep that in mind...:lol:


----------



## Minka (Feb 25, 2008)

Here you go Ishah and i

Settle down Ishah your gorgeous...


----------

